
Seattle City Council votes for $275 per employee “head tax” on large employers - spking
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/seattle-city-council-votes-9-0-for-scaled-down-head-tax-on-large-employers/
======
gigatexal
This is so dumb. Let’s punish companies for hiring high wage workers in our
city. That will bode well. There are other ways to encourage and foster
affordable housing than taxing your chief revenue garners.

